

Mono 2.4 and MonoDevelop 2.0 released - jusob
http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2009/Mar-30.html

======
dantheman
Woot! Integrated Debugger

This is a big release for mono, I'm huge fan of the project. C# is actually
being designed unlike java, and with each new revision is getting much better.

Here's a cool demo of a mono
REPL:<http://lucasmeijer.com/files/messagewindow.swf>

~~~
garrydanger
I agree, this release will make mono a lot more attractive to windows
developers.

Can't wait to see some mono based asp.net mvc apps built with this new version

------
online
You know what, i love the idea of mono and i did a lot of c# projects. But I
just don't trust enough mono to build my stuff on top of mono.

~~~
SwellJoe
Isn't it compatible with the Microsoft variants? I mean, isn't that the point?
Shouldn't you be able to build on Microsoft tools and then compile on Mono for
other platforms? Or am I completely missing the boat?

~~~
jhaitsma
That is exactly the point, however last year I had an existing .NET build that
I wanted to port over to linux - it was developed with VS2005 / .NET 2, so
should have been fairly trivial to port.

The issues I ran into were many (eg windows forms, data access being not or
only partly implemented) so I just gave up and ran the original .NET in a
windows virtual machine, rather than mangle it to work with gtk#.

So in principle it is an ideal idea that in practice has many issues due to MS
driving .NET development and MONO having to play catch-up and then attempt to
mangle the windows-specific code to be cross-platform. YMMV.

~~~
dantheman
It's doing quite well, there are some areas that they aren't really focusing
on, but before porting try running this tool: <http://www.mono-
project.com/MoMA> It's a migration analyzer and it will help to identify
incompatibilities.

------
jusob
I've been using Mono for about 3 years now, and I must say C# is great. Mono
has gone a long way, and it is pretty solid now. I really love the fact that I
can use the same language, and same libraries, for Desktop Applications,
command line tools, and to create a web site. The option to be able to create
standalone program (no need to have the Mono libraries installed on the
client) is also a great plus.

------
SwellJoe
Has anyone built any cross-platform games with Mono? I'm working on a little
hobby project that I'd like to release in an installable version for Windows
and Mac OS X, and I'm not really sure where to start. I've been so deeply
rooted in the UNIX world for so long that I don't even have a guess about good
solutions to Windows/Mac desktop application problems.

~~~
dantheman
This uses mono as a scripting engine, it's a pretty advanced game engines and
there are quite a few games that use it: <http://unity3d.com/>

It supports both windows and os x.

~~~
SwellJoe
That looks really promising! And fun, to boot.

My game is very simple, graphically, and doesn't need 3D (it's a pattern and
sound-based brain game, so it isn't fast and it isn't flashy; it's being
written first as a web application, and then it'll be ported and enhanced for
desktop and iPhone/Android)...but I might try to figure out a way to make it
use 3D just to have an excuse to buy and tinker with Unity.

------
utx00
* yawn _

